# Angel Wax



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Evening, Have been told about Angel Wax, have not heard of this product until recently, any feedback on it guys  many thanks


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I would be surprised if anyone that comes on here. Says they have not used an Angel wax product is some shape of from. You get what you pay for and this is not a bad comment. It is others that inflate the prices after it leaves John. 
In all fairness you will not be wasting your cash.
Gordon.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I got a fair bit of it at the classic car show (they had an offer on 8 items for £40) but I haven't really had chance to use it yet 

I have used the glass cleaner and it works well imho. I'm really looking forward to trying the AG wax on my Anni though, hoping to use it on one of my days off if the weather is dry enough.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Their products are my main arsenal of goodies. The wax itself, I find to be great as an enthusiastic amateur, it goes on easy and comes off easy and is very long lasting. My car wears it with a certain amount of pride. The H2GO is a great water repellent for the windscreen as well and I need to pop by and pick up some more of their air freshener early in the new year


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

You won't be dissapointed dude...........:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Its great stuff, some of it is very familiar


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

they have a great range


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Once I'm out of SNH I might give them a go


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

I too got a bundle at the classic car show last year. The shampoo smells lovely & works very well. Glass cleaner smells foul but again its great..... the leather cleaner is really good. Not used the wax yet but I am expecting good things following the Auto Express reports on AWs stuff.
Give their stuff a whirl mate, understated & under-rated! :thumb:


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Its great stuff, some of it is very familiar


How do you mean Russ


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

RDB85 said:


> How do you mean Russ


I assume Russ is referring to the speculation, that a lot of Anchem/Angelwax products are re-branded and sold under different names (and prices).

I had Angelwax shampoo previously that was similar to other products I had used in the past, same colour, same lubricity, same viscosity, similar amount of bubbles, Fairly big difference in price though (Angelwax stuff is cheaper by some margin). can I say 100% it was the same - No, do I think its the same product? Absolutely :thumb:

Anyway, thats all rather OT, and best not to get involved in all that, the only thing anyone can do is try these different products and make a decision for yourself as to what products work, and what dont, and if you can buy one eerily similar for around half the price, then so be it


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Mick said:


> I assume Russ is referring to the speculation, that a lot of Anchem/Angelwax products are re-branded and sold under different names (and prices).
> 
> I had Angelwax shampoo previously that was similar to other products I had used in the past, same colour, same lubricity, same viscosity, similar amount of bubbles, Fairly big difference in price though (Angelwax stuff is cheaper by some margin). can I say 100% it was the same - No, do I think its the same product? Absolutely :thumb:
> 
> Anyway, thats all rather OT, and best not to get involved in all that, the only thing anyone can do is try these different products and make a decision for yourself as to what products work, and what dont, and if you can buy one eerily similar for around half the price, then so be it


Care to PM me Mick. I too know a couple of things that are similar :thumb:


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Just try them mate. John is a very nice bloke and very helpful too. The products are superb no fancy packaging or wooden boxes. They do one thing WORK!! and very well too


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

My only experience with it is thru an auto express offer, I got 200ml of this http://www.angelwax.co.uk/?wpsc-product=angelwax free! I used 1 coat on half off my van and FK1000 on the other after just prepping it with poorboys pro polish and it beaded for 3-4 months, easy on, not to easy but ok to get off. So my experience had been good.


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

I purchased one of their special edition waxes at Waxstock, it's my first proper wax and I've been very impressed. It goes on really easily and also buffs off nicely, leaving a nice deep glossy shine.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

I too got one of those limited edition waxstock waxes,very happy with it,excellent product


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Good solid products at angel wax, certainly the shampoo and waxes and great. And as others have mentions John is a good helpful gent.

Whatever you buy from angel wax will be worth it.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

so what's alike then never used there stuff?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

It's very good, John sent me a couple of samples free of charge all the way to NZ (Top Bloke :thumb.

I'm looking forward to getting some more Angel wax once my honeymoon is out of the way.

heres so upside down pics and review http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=275389


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2008)

John is a great guy wry humor.There Gurdian Wax easy on easy off I suspect a hybrid great price and deep look reflective a good bargin no fancy bells and whistles just good sense and great price. I bought 200 ml and he shipped it for free to USA:thumb::wave::thumb: I'm glad I got a chance to thank him you wont be disappointed beads and sheets.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Spoony said:


> Good solid products at angel wax, certainly the shampoo and waxes and great. And as others have mentions John is a good helpful gent.
> 
> Whatever you buy from angel wax will be worth it.


Agreed, has always been more than helpful :thumb:

Did you decide on anything Andrew?


----------



## NML (Aug 14, 2010)

Angel wax products are really good, wax is awsome and durable, I like the QED detailer spray.


----------



## Banksy40 (Sep 5, 2012)

The h2go Rain Repellent is good and a little seems to go along way, esp if use a makeup pad for application. Seems to last a while, though I do like to re apply every month or so.


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

It all looks a bit zymol to me?? Might give some a try


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Good stuff and John is a great guy..


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

I'm going to try some of the wheel cleaner and the shampoo, looks like exactly what I'm after


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Anyone seen or tried their new Dark Angel wax for black cars?

seriously tempted by this even though I've just covered the car in Guardian


----------



## Bearswaxfactory (Sep 5, 2010)

Alex L said:


> Anyone seen or tried their new Dark Angel wax for black cars?
> 
> seriously tempted by this even though I've just covered the car in Guardian


I've been using it for a while on my Golf. Great wax with an awesome finish. Cures really fast so best used as a wax on, wax off product a panel at a time. 
I asked Matt and John to change the labels as originally they said leave it to cure for 10 mins which I found too long. The amended 2 minutes is fine. Use sparingly and lay down a couple of layers for best results.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Bearswaxfactory said:


> I've been using it for a while on my Golf. Great wax with an awesome finish. Cures really fast so best used as a wax on, wax off product a panel at a time.
> I asked Matt and John to change the labels as originally they said leave it to cure for 10 mins which I found too long. The amended 2 minutes is fine. Use sparingly and lay down a couple of layers for best results.


thanks mate


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Prices look pretty decent !


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Bearswaxfactory said:


> I've been using it for a while on my Golf. Great wax with an awesome finish. Cures really fast so best used as a wax on, wax off product a panel at a time.
> I asked Matt and John to change the labels as originally they said leave it to cure for 10 mins which I found too long. The amended 2 minutes is fine. Use sparingly and lay down a couple of layers for best results.


I've found that with Guardian too :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Used their QED for the first time yesterday, very impressed so far. Didn't use it on the roof so I can see if it adds anything in terms of beading etc...

Also got a sample of their Bilberry with Waxybox last month and used that last week, again impressed with it. One I'll be buying in the future I think.


----------



## Bearswaxfactory (Sep 5, 2010)

Alex L said:


> I've found that with Guardian too :thumb:


Same here. Cracking wax!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Bearswaxfactory said:


> Same here. Cracking wax!


I know right, I've got some Dark Angel on it's way too.

Can't wait to get it on my car


----------

